# wether for show, I need your help!



## emilyasb (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello!
My name is Emily. I am new here and I am from Oklahoma. I just recently purchased my first ever show goat as a project in my FFA chapter.

I have just a few questions, more like a TON, so bare with me 

1. Rusty (my boer goat) is about 5 months old. He is on MoorMan's Showtec Goat feed. He gets about 4-5 cups split between two feeding (once in the AM and once in the PM). He is about 40lbs. Is this an okay feed to use?

2. My goat is about 5 months old and about 40lbs. What supplements can I give him to add more muscle tone?

3. What supplements should I give him, if any?

4. Do you have any tips on teaching a goat how to brace?

5. He has had this cough/congestion since I got him (about a month ago) and it hasn't cleared up. He eats well. My ag teacher gave him a shot of something (can't remember what) and he seems more lively, but he still has the same symptoms. Should I call a vet? My ag teacher says to wait, but I disagree since he has had this thing for a while.

6. Any tips on how to get him tame and used to me? He is doing well with halter training, but needs major improvement.

Any help and tips will be appreciated! Thanks in advance for any answers, and I will try to answer any questions to the best of my ability as well!

And for your viewing pleasure, some pics of Rusty(as well as his pen mate, Lucifer)!

Rusty!









Lucifer(left) and Rusty (right)









Rusty is the nearest one (with the neck spot)









Lucifer (Rusty is playing in the background)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you have some cute boys there.

As to the feed -- not familiar with the name of it. Who makes it? 

Goats should have a loose mineral made specifically for goats available to them 24/7 we call this "free choice" 

To build muscle they need good exercise


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

emilyasb said:


> Hello!
> My name is Emily. I am new here and I am from Oklahoma. I just recently purchased my first ever show goat as a project in my FFA chapter.
> 
> Hi Emily, Welcome to the group and to the show world!  :wave:
> ...


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

2. My goat is about 5 months old and about 40lbs. What supplements can I give him to add more muscle tone?

http://www.honorshowchow.com/product_pd ... nDrive.pdf

4. Do you have any tips on teaching a goat how to brace?

If you're having problems getting him to brace back him into a fence or off a stand. When he starts to step off the stand he will push back.

Shelly


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

4-5 cups of feed isnt much.. instead of adding a supplement i'd just bump his feed up ( gradually) most of my wethers were on 3-5 pounds a day, divided into two feedings


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids are waiting on their first 4-H goats to be born <December>, and then we will try to get serious about the show goat stuff...
I'd think the show goat feed would be good. Don't they make a show goat feed specifically for boers/meat goats?

I've heard getting them to run - getting their adrenaline going is the best way to get them toned up. I've heard of people using a herding dog to run them around a pen as being beneficial. But I wouldn't know how to attempt this myself without making them upset with me! So maybe someone can give you some advice on that 

You want to tame him down? Lots of treats and lots of love! My boers LOVE animal crackers and pretzels. I have had 3 goats who I had to tame down, including my buck, and I worked with them every day, especially at feeding time, rubbing on them, talking to them. Then when I'd give treats I'd do the same. Talk, treats and patience goes a LONG way 

And I agree, those boys are really adorable! Congrats on getting your first goat, and I hope you have a lot of fun with him!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I always fed showmaster for goats.. and we've got a couple champions under our belts. feed and exercise is pretty much all they need


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, have a vet check your goat. What did your ag. teacher give it? LA200 works really well for a lot of things. 

To teach my market lambs to brace, I used to get in the bed of my pick-up, put the tail gate down and push them towards it. I always had a helper standing behind so they wouldn't fall out the back. If they won't brace against your knee and step back off the tail gate, they will only do it a few times before they start bracing. Even though your helper won't let them fall, they don't like the sensation of a sudden loss of footing.

Are you only feeding him the goat feed? Are you giving him hay? He NEEDS hay or he could become very sick. My first lamb got Polio because of lack of forage material. I was new to sheep/goats, and did what the guy who sold it to me told me to do. He said to only give a handful of hay a day, and grain for goats or sheep for the rest of it's feed. It was paralyzed for a few days and completely blind. It recovered with medical help, but it was awful. Ruminants NEED forage material or else their gut gets all messed up. They can not do well on grain alone, and it is dangerous for them.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

mine didn't get much hay.. maybe 2 pounds each/day


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats more than a handful. I literally gave mine a fistful of hay and that was it, because that was what I was told to give it and I didn't know any better. It doesn't need a ton of hay , just more than nothing.


----------



## emilyasb (Oct 5, 2010)

Well we have been giving him hay. My ag teacher said not to, but I started. I know better and just do it. He actually seems to be getting better, too!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

just don't overdo it on the hay.. haybellies are a big nono in market...


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

HoosierShadow said:


> My kids are waiting on their first 4-H goats to be born <December>, and then we will try to get serious about the show goat stuff...
> I'd think the show goat feed would be good. Don't they make a show goat feed specifically for boers/meat goats?
> 
> I've heard getting them to run - getting their adrenaline going is the best way to get them toned up. I've heard of people using a herding dog to run them around a pen as being beneficial. But I wouldn't know how to attempt this myself without making them upset with me! So maybe someone can give you some advice on that
> ...


LOL.... or take a grain bucket and run laps around your yard.... my goats will run for a good 15 minutes chasing me around when I'm shaking the grain bucket!  :slapfloor: :ROFL: Of course..... I may end up getting trampled when they get tired of running and get real determined to eat that grain! :GAAH: :help:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

myfainters said:


> HoosierShadow said:
> 
> 
> > My kids are waiting on their first 4-H goats to be born <December>, and then we will try to get serious about the show goat stuff...
> ...


OH YEA.. the goats will do anything for food :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You know what that is a GREAT idea! I am going to have my kids do that LOL!!! Seriously, with the goat kids anyway, they are getting CHUNKY! and they are getting LAZY! This could be a good thing, haha....


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with the feed bucket thing as well....very good idea!!! next year will be the 3rd year for market wethers here and we have excercised and fed normally....lots of sprints to build muscle


----------

